
Zoox, Self-Driving Car Startup Valued at $2.7B, Is for Sale - jchallis
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/zoox-self-driving-car-startup-valued-at-2-7-billion-is-for-sale
======
fallingmeat
Good riddance. Get those half-baked unproven ego-driven prototype death-traps
off the public road. Get back to us about using public roads AFTER you've
proven it works.

------
xiaolingxiao
This is one week after this PR stunt:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sBpkgRA6sM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sBpkgRA6sM)

~~~
jocker12
Of course. At this point, every self-driving cars developing company wants to
get out, so "testing" is actually "selling".

